# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Ouderdomsdiabetes

## Gasiijuit

ouderdomsdiabetes op een zijspoor gelegd => Je hersenen hebben koolhydraten nodig om te functioneren. Die krijg je niet meer binnen door een dag niets te eten, of heel weinig binnen... Dit kan je dood betekenen en bovendien wordt je lichaam ontregeld, je hormonen glucagon en insuline ook en dus je pancreas ook. 

Ik heb het ook geprobeerd, en het hielp niets. Ik ben daarna 10 kilo aangekomen. Svenson bedankt!

----------


## Mandy*

Kan iemand mij helpen ik moet voor mijn school een recept opzoeken voor een complete maaltijd voor iemadn met ouderdomsdiabetes die niet insuline afhankelijk is weet iemand mischien een goede maaltijd of een site ofzo waar ik dait kan vinden..? alvast bedankt mandy

----------


## Earth

Probeer te zoeken langs Google door "ouderdomsdiabetes recept" in te voegen als zoekonderwerp.

----------

